
Meet the New LastPass Logo - tempestn
https://blog.lastpass.com/2016/02/meet-the-new-lastpass-logo.html/
======
tempestn
In my completely uneducated opinion, this logo has too much whitespace, and
looks unbalanced with the line at the end. I don't know how much of that is an
objective analysis though, and how much is just that I'm not looking forward
to retraining myself to recognize the icon...

